# vat threshold



## eddie7 (10 Feb 2009)

vat threshold for services is 37500 and products 70000, if i just supply services and turnover is less then 37500 i dont have to register for vat.   what if i have 33000 services and 15k products supplied, do i have to register for vat?


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Feb 2009)

1) Threshold for sale of goods is €75,000 from 01/05/08 not €70,000. Threshold for services is €37,500 as stated.

2) If both sales of goods and services are involved then the lower threshold applies unless 90% or more of the sales are from sale of goods.

See page 21 of the "Guide to Value Added Tax" on www.revenue.ie


----------



## hon3ymonster (17 May 2009)

Here's some info [broken link removed]

There loads on www.revenue.ie


----------

